# mixed spread



## mothercluckers (Sep 29, 2008)

What is the best spread to put out to shoot snows. candians, and ducks in the field? All together


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I will never mix Snows and Canadas together


----------



## mothercluckers (Sep 29, 2008)

i know but were would you put the ducks?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> I will never mix Snows and Canadas together


you don't get out much in the early fall do you?


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Snow Goose Decoys. If you set em they will come. They being everything but Giant Canada's and Cranes.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> jonesy12 wrote:
> I will never mix Snows and Canadas together
> 
> you don't get out much in the early fall do you?


Or the spring, I shot snows over 20 dozen honk dekes and a dozen snows and 1 dozen blue shells, we have been setting a few snow dekes out all fall and getting them to commit.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

so do you all mix them together or do you put them in a group by them self.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

wetspot27 said:


> so do you all mix them together or do you put them in a group by them self.


Seperate them slightly because that is the way they have been looking in the fields as of right now.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

what we tend to see and try to imitate is that the snows and canada's, many of which are usually lessers, are feeding in the same genereal flock. they are seperated within the flock into a main group of can's and a group of snows. then you will usually maybe see a single or a few snows sprinkled in with the can's or vica versa


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We've been seeing them pretty hodge podge mixed together this weekend. Which is odd, their usually just a bit segregated. One field was like waterfowl goulash, ducks, snows, lessers, and even a few giants all just mixed around.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From what I have seen they only separate as the flocks start getting bigger. This weekend I saw probably 2 dozen S&Bs intermixed with about 200 Canadas and several similar groupings. They were feeding side by side. Course the Canadas were locals and even our geese are not prejudice in ND.


----------



## mothercluckers (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys headin to nd next wed


----------

